# Oklahoma City, Oklahoma... What in the living F was that?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma — The Oklahoma Police Department released body-camera footage of an officer-involved shooting that happened on December 8, 2021. Police said Officer Andrew Ash responded to a disturbance call at an apartment complex in the 6300 block of NW 63rd Street just after 8 p.m. Upon arrival, police said Officer Ash came into contact with suspect, 40-year-old Antwon Hill in a breezeway at the complex. Not long after, police said Hill reached into his pocket and then pointed a pistol at Officer Ash. At that point, police said Officer Ash discharged his weapon at Hill. Police said Hill then fled into an apartment and later surrendered to officers after an hours-long standoff. Hill was not injured. He was booked into the Oklahoma County Detention Center on multiple charges. Officer Ash has been placed on routine administrative leave.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What the actual fuck?? That’s what I imagine happening when they replaced us with clinicians...not actual LEOs acting like that...but after seeing that I don’t feel right calling him a LEO. Terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is what I fear the most, Officer being afraid to do the right thing. he gets called to a disturbance, encounters the suspect the officer allows him to dig around in his pockets.  Notice in the video you can see something heavy in his right pocket weighing down his jacket and he does do several safety checks on it. At this point in time the police officer should have drawn down on him, instead the suspect is allowed to produced a firearm. The officer should have only had to say "drop it "once, if then the suspect fails to comply... press, press call for the ambulance. Game over. This is something what I have been fearing the most. Lethal forced would have been justified all day long. Now I failed ESP in high school but I think I can guess what's going on it the cops head. 

I'm a white police officer and if I have to shoot and kill this guy my city will burn. 

I will loose my job because I didn't follow my departments protocol to a exact T. (The admin will take weeks to find a certain line buried in our sop that I may have violated)

I will most likely be charged with murder, or manslaughter. (I will be ostracized by my peers, and as of just yesterday, they were calling me their "brother" and saying I always got your six, bro! are gone.)

It will be all over the news. (White cop kills mentally handicapped black male struggling with addiction)

I will be labeled a racist. (The media will dig up some old facebook or twitter post, just to display it out of context)

They will also dissect my, and my family's life. (They will do the same thing to them.)

There is no way in hell I would ever get a fair trial. (And if by a snowballs chance in hell I did get acquitted riots will ensue) 

It will come out that the guy I shot had severe mental issues. (That I should have know about.)

Anyway it goes I either have to up root and move out of state or spend the rest of my life in jail.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's gotta be one of the worst I've ever seen. Someone obviously needs to be in a different line of work.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

LA Copper said:


> That's gotta be one of the worst I've ever seen. Someone obviously needs to be in a different line of work.


Thank the Dems, Liberals, and faggoty Pussy Chiefs.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

That was in fact embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Can’t shake the look of disgust from my face….


----------

